

15 out of 30 companies featured by Forbes did Y Combinator - dsiroker

Source: http://www.forbes.com/special-report/2012/30-under-30/30-under-30_tech.html and http://yclist.com/<p>Companies:<p>Branch<p>eBay<p>Peek<p>x Airbnb<p>x Pathjoy<p>x Stripe<p>Revel<p>x Chart.io<p>x MemSQL<p>Kaggle<p>x Hipmunk<p>x Cue<p>x FiveStars<p>x Dropbox<p>Box<p>x Funders Club<p>Asana<p>x Reddit<p>Clever Sense<p>x Zenpayroll<p>Learnup<p>Facebook<p>x Weebly<p>Intern Sushi<p>Radius Intelligence<p>x Codecademy<p>x Optimizely<p>Google<p>Github<p>Facebook
======
pg
And Geoff Ralston reports that 6 of 30 in the education category did Imagine
K12, which is all the more impressive since that category includes nonprofits
as well.

------
apoorvamehta
You guys missed Instacart :)

[http://www.forbes.com/special-
report/2012/30-under-30/30-und...](http://www.forbes.com/special-
report/2012/30-under-30/30-under-30_games.html)

------
nanijoe
Could it just be lazy journalism?

~~~
pedalpete
I don't think it's lazy journalism, it's just how the PR world works. YC gives
people credibility and a soapbox. It's probably one of the greatest benefits
at this time.

Also, consider the source is forbes, this isn't the top 30 technologists under
30, or scientists, it's top 30 technology entrepreneurs under 30.

Sure there are many who probably deserve to be on this list and aren't, but
how would they be found.

Do you have any suggestions on who you'd like to see on the list?

------
KMinshew
The Muse (themuse.com) did YC W '12 and was Forbes 30-under-30 in Media, plus
also Amicus in Social Entrepreneurship, and Mixpanel, tracks.by and Emmett
Shear in Games & Apps. Way to represent

